
Web Discussions: Flat by Design - soundsop
http://blog.codinghorror.com/web-discussions-flat-by-design/
======
neotek
I far prefer threaded discussions to flat discussions. The ability to hide
child comments on a top-level comment is a godsend for wading through lengthy
threads (so much so that I made a small Chrome extension to automatically hide
child comments on HN by default) and threaded discussions force each reply to
be a reply to a specific comment which I generally find makes replies more
relevant to the topic at hand.

~~~
jonah
I second that preference.

I'm not the only one. The new owners of a forum I was a member of switched
from threaded to flat forum software and the majority of the regulars left and
started their own site with the old software. It's grown continually since.

